# Moving to SG on One-Way Ticket - documentation needed?



## SQglobal (Jun 28, 2015)

Hello all,

I'm relocating from the US to Singapore soon, and have a quick question regarding documentation for boarding my flight, which I booked as a one-way ticket. 

My EP has been approved in principle, and I do have my signed IPA, offer letter from my employer, and of course, a valid passport and one-way ticket. Will this be sufficient to board my flight and pass through immigration in Singapore? I've seen differing reports about whether proof of onward travel is needed for flight check-in, though given that I have all of the relevant documentation, I don't think this should be an issue.

Any advice you all may have would be much appreciated!


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

Yes, it should be. However, in the unlikely event your IPA letter is not sufficient, just be prepared to buy a fully refundable, one-way onward or return ticket at the airport using a credit card. Problem solved.

Then, after you arrive, cancel the refundable ticket and notify your credit card company to put a hold on the charge and to expect that the charge will be refunded.

I do not recommend _volunteering_ this particular solution, but it's available as a backstop if you need it. If the airline check-in agent has a problem, give the agent some time and space to resolve it on his/her own.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

BBCWatcher said:


> Yes, it should be. However, in the unlikely event your IPA letter is not sufficient, just be prepared to buy a fully refundable, one-way onward or return ticket at the airport using a credit card. Problem solved.
> 
> Then, after you arrive, cancel the refundable ticket and notify your credit card company to put a hold on the charge and to expect that the charge will be refunded.
> 
> I do not recommend _volunteering_ this particular solution, but it's available as a backstop if you need it. If the airline check-in agent has a problem, give the agent some time and space to resolve it on his/her own.


I agree. Also, in most cases, if the airline is requesting to see an onward ticket it is because your destination country requires it. If the airline boards you without that ticket they can be fined heavily.
Another option is to buy a low cost {throw away} ticket to a close destination to Singapore. The loss is minimal and it satisfies the law if that ticket is required.


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

Jet Lag said:


> The loss is minimal and it satisfies the law if that ticket is required.


It is another option, but I vote for the zero cost option.


----------



## SQglobal (Jun 28, 2015)

Thanks, all, for the feedback! It sounds like I should be all set from a documentation standpoint, then. 

I may go ahead and book a cheap ticket to a nearby city just to make sure I'm covered on that front, but it sounds like there likely won't be any issues from that standpoint. 

If anyone else has other tips on this front, feel free to let me know!


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

SQglobal said:


> I may go ahead and book a cheap ticket to a nearby city just to make sure I'm covered on that front, but it sounds like there likely won't be any issues from that standpoint.


If you have to pay anything out of pocket to do that (in the end), don't. That's a pure waste of money.

Enjoy your trip and new adventure.


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

A little tip by the way: fully refundable one-way business class tickets are sometimes less expensive than economy class. No, that doesn't make sense, but it's sometimes true. In the unlikely event the airline wants a return or onward ticket, get fare quotations for both, pick the lower priced option, then file for a full refund.


----------



## SQglobal (Jun 28, 2015)

BBCWatcher said:


> A little tip by the way: fully refundable one-way business class tickets are sometimes less expensive than economy class. No, that doesn't make sense, but it's sometimes true. In the unlikely event the airline wants a return or onward ticket, get fare quotations for both, pick the lower priced option, then file for a full refund.


This is excellent advice - hadn't thought of that before. Thanks for the tip!


----------

